
The Male Glance - cptroot
https://www.vqronline.org/essays-articles/2018/03/male-glance
======
zaarn
A crime drama gets fan interest and people care but the 0815-comedy show gets
forgotten?

The article also forgets to mention that Doll & Em is a british comedy while
True Detective is an american show, cultural differences can easily lead to
the former being disregarded (stereotype about british humor here).

~~~
lkrubner
So, no one in America likes Monty Python?

Or Hitchhiker’s Guide To the Galaxy?

The gender analysis seems stronger than a “national differences” analysis.

~~~
zaarn
Obviously not all british humor is found unfunny in america. I did not state
this as universal truth but it can be a contributing factor.

I don't see the gender analysis being stronger considering we have two data
points.

------
appliance
That’s a great piece. Non-male creations face a steeper climb to cultural
relevance. I’m reminded of that story about witches and wizards by Joanne
Rowling. The success Joanne, better known as J.K. Rowling, had with Harry
Potter was monumental but I wonder if her work would have had a harder time
breaking through if it was more obviously written by a woman.

